# Taxation class



## CHRISP2125 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what a E745 bessacar should be taxed as I have just got my registration book back and it says Private HGV is this correct or should I argue with them

Thanks Chris


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, yes that is correct. Under 3.5 it is a private light goods over it is private heavy goods. Didnt check the budget but prior to that if you were over 3.5 then you payed an extra £10 VEL. Steve


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Private HGV is actually cheaper to tax than a private light goods, I got a refund when I upgraded. Currently £165 for PHGV.
Colin


----------



## CHRISP2125 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for that sounds ok nice to think something is alittle cheaper

Regards Chris


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

I am about to tax our Hobby750 early, because we're going to be abroad when the current tax disc expires. 

I've filled in the V85, ticked 'Private HGV' and the exemption from goods vehicle testing. From what I remember, this latter point has caused fun and games at local DVLA offices, leading to lengthy calls to Swansea for clarification. "Motor Caravan ... Computer says no-o-o!"

Has anyone had any such problems lately?


----------



## BillnAndrea (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi we have a 760 and that is taxed as private HGV £165 for 12 months, cheaper than my car !!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Replying after 8 years, are they still here??????????


----------

